# Thoughts on conformation on my 2 yr old please good and bad



## darme (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi please can everyone give me your honest opinion on my 2yr olds conformation and what you'd expect him to mature at , he's standing a good 14.2 +on wither and 14.3 +on bum x


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

not confo pics to critique but he looks much larger and developed than 14.3 you must be under 5' so it is deceiving.
Depending on the breed they can grow for several more years.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

He looks cute.

For a good conformation critique, you need to have good conformation photos. The horse needs to be standing against a neutral background that isn't busy, standing square. You need to take a picture of each side straight on, the hindquarters and the forequarters all straight on. Try to get him to stand naturally - not eating or shying or anything, just standing square and normal.

As for his size, we will also need to know how tall his sire and dam were, and his breeding to try to guess.


----------



## darme (Jan 6, 2013)

I am short but 5ft 2 what sort of pics do i need to put on for conformation please , he is a part bred arab / british show pony cross t/b


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

darme said:


> I am short but 5ft 2 what sort of pics do i need to put on for conformation please , he is a part bred arab / british show pony cross t/b


Look at post #3


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing for better pics ^^ He's cute.


----------



## darme (Jan 6, 2013)

Are these any better some from now and earlier .Thanks


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm 5'3" and I agree he really looks taller. Have you sticked him? I would try the string test.

Not much to say at this age but he looks pretty darn nice!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

did you say the breed? that's such a beautiful horse. I can't think of anything in particular to say about the confo, a I am just swayed by his beauty.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I was just going to say he is a beauty.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Nicely turned out horse. He looks very mature for 2, but I'd still take it easy with training / riding.
He's a bit bum high, which is normal and shoukd even out as he grows.
He also inherited the long TB pasterns.

Is he gelded?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darme (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone , yes hes gelded . We have not started any work yet apart from just leading him out in hand and general manners . I want to get him to a couple of shows this year but having transport problems .He won't be started untill next Autumn 2016 when he will be 31/2 hes a march foal , then brought on slowly.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I really like this two year old. Very nicely turned out too.


----------



## Bombproof (May 20, 2015)

I dunno...he looks pretty bad to me. Pretty much just ugly. I hate to see you getting stuck with such a pathetic-looking specimen. I could take him off your hands, though, just as a friendly gesture... 

Actually, he looks nicely put-together. Well-balanced with good proportions. One could get picky and point out a couple of less-than-perfect characteristics, but IMO he's a very handsome youngster.


----------



## darme (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Thank you for your lovely comments but please get picky , I really want to know his faults so if possible Ican hide or work on them x


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

OK Here goes. He is a little long in the coupling and a bit short in the croup but due to his adequate weight it does not look bad. His shoulder is adequate. Neck needs maturity. A bit whispy at this age. I bit straight looking behind and I do not like the roundness on the front of the hock. I wish his cannon was a little further forward under his hock and his hind leg had more angle to it with the stifle further forward allowing for a better gaskin. 

He may be ever so slightly back at the knee and he could stand a bit more bone under the knee. 

And that is picky.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the hock being a hair too "open" , or "posty legged" was the only hint of a fault I could find.


----------



## darme (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys I really appreciate your honesty , I also thinks he beautiful but it doesn't hurt to know his faults x


----------



## darme (Jan 6, 2013)

darme said:


> Thanks guys I really appreciate your honesty , I also thinks he beautiful but it doesn't hurt to know his faults x


edited to say he was a yearling in pic this is a one taken yesterday not a good one but he has matured in his neck now ht/c158/dar/IMG_1875_zpskd07xfot.jpg


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

I think Elana said pretty much what I would, if I was being picky, but he's a gorgeous horse.


----------

